# need help: Bose with a system



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

ok here is the story:

i bought a jl1000 watt amp, 2 10" jl audio w6v2 subwoofers in my car. all from hi fi buys in buckhead, atlanta. sometimes my system will work, but it will die out eventually, and make no sound at all. my amp is not overheating, the fuse isnt blown, the isntallers say its because i have a bose head unit and it sends out some messed up signals. they say its like 2 ohm or something. i have no clue about car stereo but i want this problem to go away!

HELP!!!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well from what ive experianced i tryed this in an 98 maxima and it did the same thing with the bose system, and from what i know about bose home audio it doest like other components and with what i had in the maxima, it didnt like em either, i just replaced the whole component system and then it worked so have fun......


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have had my subs and amp hooked up to the factory bose for almost a year now and no problems. 
try checking where the remote wire is tapped into the factory setup, sounds like it might nit have a good connection. also check the ground on the amp. 

also, how do you have the sound inputs going into the amp. i tapped off the rear deck speakers and ran them into a line level output (converts the regular speaker wire into rca inputs) then from there i ran rca's into my amp


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm moving this to the audio section to attract more attention.....


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Is the amp's power light lit up? If it is, is it red or green? What kind of unit did they use to turn the bose signal to a usable signal for your JBL? From experience, the MetraLinks are the only one I've used that can handle a Bose input without melting the first day. Check that stuff out and get back to me, I'll most likely be able to narrow down your problem for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

the amp is turned on, the light is green... no sound. right now the signal is tapped off the rear bose 6x9's. the installer says its the head unit, but i dunno if they are trying to make more money off me in trying to get me to buy a new unit. i mean i spent a fortune on this custom system and it should work proper. shouldnt shut off and crap...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

do you know what kind of signal converter they used to go from the 6x9's to the amp? And as far as I remember, although my memory isn't the best, the 6x9's are the only Bose that was actually a 4 ohm speaker. Put a meter to it and check it. Or, did they use the high inputs built into the amp to catch the signal? Check the amp, does it have a set of RCA cables going into it? Or a set of speaker wires coming directly from the 6x9's into it? If they used the high imputs, I almost guarantee that is the culprit, high imputs that are built into amps are for shit, if this is the case, go to a external line converter for your signal, that should clear it all up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

the JL amp has a built in hi converter, and there are RCA cables going into the amp. so what should i tell the installer to do? just install another hi converter in there? i have also been told to just take the signal before it gets to the BOSE amplifier. thanks for all your help.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Ask for a QUALITY converter, preferably a AudioLink or MetraLink, none of that radio shack type shit! With one of those, you should be able to hook it back up from the 6x9's, just tell them to keep the gains on the converter at less then half, turn it all the way up and it might smoke too. Fight the temptation to turn it all the way up!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks guys! my system is setting alarms off like crazy now!

just took the signal before it went to the JL amp. 3rd time back to 
the shop. 3 times always a charm . THANKS!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

sweet......


----------

